# Where can I get glass beads for tumbling?



## daeldred (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been looking everywhere on the internet for a good source for glass beads to tumble with. Does anyone know of any? The only place that I can find is CR Crafts that was mentioned here in the forum, but there's gotta be other suppliers out there. Any ideas fellas?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2009)

Try Michael's the craft store, if you have one in your area.  I don't think they sell anything online, but their store has a ton of stuff.  I used to go there for all my craft supplies.


----------



## daeldred (Jul 14, 2009)

We do have Michael's in our area, but I haven't been there yet. I had planned on going to check. However, I don't have high expectations.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 14, 2009)

i have some glass beads if you're interested. i'll have to look and see what i paid. i probably have 10 - 15 lbs.

 email me     jim7255@yahoo.com

 jim


----------



## daeldred (Jul 14, 2009)

I emailed you, buzzkutt. I'm interested in getting some beads to get started, but also a good source to buy so I can purchase them as I need.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 14, 2009)

Harbor Freight has them. Any place that sells blasting media should have them.


----------



## daeldred (Jul 14, 2009)

I see Harbor Frieght sales "Coarse Mesh _Ground_ Glass Media". I didn't think that was the same as glass beads. Do some some of the folks here in the forum use crushed glass as opposed to glass beads? I was under the impression that round glass beads in the 1.5-4mm size is what I needed.


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 15, 2009)

I have about 100-200 lbs left, im going to take to the upcoming bottle show if I dont sell it all your welcome to buy as much as you need

 Digger ry


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 15, 2009)

Try liquidreflector.com for the type used in road paint , they have three sizes , ten pounds $13.75. Would clean white sand blaster's sand work or will it scratch the glass, or even white sand box sand?


----------



## daeldred (Jul 15, 2009)

I checked that website CreekWalker. They still seem too small, only .84-1.68mm for the biggest ones they have and they wanted $45 with s/h. That's more that CR Crafts. There you can get 20lbs for $20. Shipping for me was only $5.50. So that's $25 for 20lbs of 1.5-2mm beads. So far, they are the clear winners.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep that's a better deal.


----------

